# Love this cabled hat



## squirreltail (Aug 3, 2011)

Free, good for men and boys, comes in three different sizes. What's not to like?

http://www.innerchildcrochet.com/patterns/nottingham.html


----------



## MJRITCHEY (Jan 22, 2011)

Love the hat. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks!! On my to do list.


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Love the hat also. Thank you for sharing


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

That is so classic and good for just anyone! Thanks a lot. I'm feeling this Christmas' hat collection coming on!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for reminding me about this cute free pattern. Recently I finished knitting this sweater for my nephew, and the hat matches perfectly.

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/sherwood


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

kimmyz said:


> Thanks for reminding me about this cute free pattern. Recently I finished knitting this sweater for my nephew, and the hat matches perfectly.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/sherwood


Great sweater, & what a thorough writeup! Does it count that I made an iPad bag with a Saxon cable? I don't suppose a hat needs a matching iPad bag, does it?:-D


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Love the hat! I have some yarn and will start it tonight. Thanks for the link.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is a fabulous pattern for a guy or a girl. This gal has lots of free patterns on her site too!! Thank you for the link!!!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

LadyBecket said:


> This gal has lots of free patterns on her site too!!!!!


 Glad you mentioned that - I just found a terrific market-type bag that, if just a little bigger, looks like it would be terrific for holding yarn or stuffed animals or...

http://blog.innerchildcrochet.com/2011/03/big-and-little-orange-bags/


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> Thanks for reminding me about this cute free pattern. Recently I finished knitting this sweater for my nephew, and the hat matches perfectly.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/sherwood


You are right - same cable pattern. I am bookmarking this pattern. Cute hat.


----------



## olbiddy (Feb 27, 2012)

This hat is great, I will be knitting it soon. I also found a lot of other interesting patterns deeper into the site.


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

Great hat! Thanks!


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

I really like knitting hats and this is a great pattern! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

squirreltail said:


> Free, good for men and boys, comes in three different sizes. What's not to like?
> 
> http://www.innerchildcrochet.com/patterns/nottingham.html


Thank you so much for sharing this cute hat. I love the fact that it can be made in three sizes. I have booked marked it. Thanks again.


----------



## Lavender Blue (Aug 31, 2012)

squirreltail said:


> Free, good for men and boys, comes in three different sizes. What's not to like?
> 
> http://www.innerchildcrochet.com/patterns/nottingham.html


I used this hat pattern for my grandson last Christmas. It is an easy knit and looks great.


----------



## crochetmom (Jul 3, 2011)

Gorgeous!! I love the blue!!


----------



## fiber-addict (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks so much for the pattern! Very nice hat!


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you for the link to the pattern.


----------

